# How do you pronounce frogs scientific/latin names?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Help me pronounce these by spelling them phonetically (spelled the way it's said)

I pronounce these like (correct me if i'm wrong)

Litoria caerulea (LIT ORIA SAY RUE LEE AH)

Agalychnis callidryas (A GALY KIN NIS CALLY DRY ASS OR is it A GALY CHIN NIS?)

Leptopelis uluguruensis (LEPTO PEL LISS OOH LOO GOO ROO EN SIS)

Trachycephalus resinifictrix ( TRACKY SEFF ALUS RES IN FIK TRICKS

Boophis viridis ( BOO FISS VIR RID DIS)

Bufo viridis viridis ( BOO FO VIR RID DIS)

Like i said correct me if i'm wrong!!
then
Everyone add to the list!!! : victory:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

latin names are so confusing , thats how i say whites tree frog  i am right at one of the latin names : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Leucomelas - luke - o -melas

azureus - az your uss

?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Leptopelis vermiculatus - LEP TO PEE LISS VER MIK YOO LAR TUSS

Phyllomedusa sauvagii - FILL OH MED YOO SAH SOW VARJ EE (I bet I say that one wrong)

Theloderma corticale - THE LO DER MA COR TIC AL


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I say luke-oh-my-lass for leucomelas.

That is probably wrong.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Found this on t'interweb....Amphibians: Pronunciation Guide for Scientific Names


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We have a Latin scholar in our house and he says:

c is prounounced as a k
v as a w
j as an i

so for example:-

Bufo viridis viridis ( BOO FO VIR RID DIS) would be BOOFO WIRIDIS WIRIDIS

Hope this helps - let me know if you want any more info!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Remember that scientific names aren't always made up of latin, sometimes the names contain words of greek origin, and sometimes named after people so are neither latin or greek.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whilst they may be confusing,if you are trying to converse with someone foreign they know exactly what you are talking aout when you use the Latin name.Common names vary from country to country.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Just how I would say em 

Litorea caerulea - Lit-or-ee-ah ser-oo-leah
Agalychnis callidryas - Ah-gal-itch-niss cally-dry-ass
Leptopelis vermiculatus - Lep-toe-peel-iss ver-mick-yoo-lartus
Trachycephalus resinifictrix - Track-ee-seff-al-uss resin-i-fick-tricks
Dendrobates azureus - Den-dro-bay-tees az-your-ee-uss
Phyllomedusa sauvagii - Fy-lo-medew-sah sow-vage-ee-i
Theloderma corticale - Th-hee-lo-derm-a cor-ti-cal-ee


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

colin is right common names are very misleading i would go even further they can vary within a country ie from county to county:so back to latin(f:censor:k me i hated this shit when they made us do it ) ea,is not eh ahh but aye as in scot,v's are w as in german and no one really knows as none of us listened to a romanus talk........quadrat et demonstradum(proved and demonstrated)......say it as best you can andie if the guy you are talking to wants to understand he will whether you pronounce as a brummie or a scot it doesn't matter even if you are a deslexic old fart like me if you know the latin name it is universal....so are you gonna tell me what your gonna do in canada or.........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

I find the scientific names (not latin names!!!! They're not all latin) really interesting. Can't pronounce them for shite, but I love finding out the origins & stuff.


----------

